# thyroid antibodies HELP



## Shannon (May 18, 2012)

Hello I am new. I have had Hashimotos since I was 11 I am now 41. I have always kept in under control with synthroid except in my young and dumb years when I just thought I did not want to take it. :tongue0015:

My problem now is this, I have been breaking out in hives for 4 months off and on. I am on antihistamines and off and on prednisone during the worst times. I went and had all kinds of bloodwork done and they found I have high TPO antibodies and my anti IgE receptor antibody test was elevated. The allergist says that this is what is causing my hives. So has anyone else had this and does it go away? I am already on synthroid (levothyroxine) and my TSH was .58 which is normal.

ANY insight on this would be appreciated!
I am so tired of itching.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Shannon said:


> Hello I am new. I have had Hashimotos since I was 11 I am now 41. I have always kept in under control with synthroid except in my young and dumb years when I just thought I did not want to take it. :tongue0015:
> 
> My problem now is this, I have been breaking out in hives for 4 months off and on. I am on antihistamines and off and on prednisone during the worst times. I went and had all kinds of bloodwork done and they found I have high TPO antibodies and my anti IgE receptor antibody test was elevated. The allergist says that this is what is causing my hives. So has anyone else had this and does it go away? I am already on synthroid (levothyroxine) and my TSH was .58 which is normal.
> 
> ...


Poor baby!!! I "know" itching.

You really really should read this entire publication and maybe your doctor should also. I will let "you" be the judge.

hypothesized that anti-TPO IgE could cross-react
with peroxidase contained in vegetables and that the ingestion of
some peroxidase-containing vegetables could trigger urticaria.
However, a more recent report showed that 23 patients with
chronic urticaria had only anti-TPO IgG, but none was positive for
anti-TPO IgE [13]. The results indicate that the detection of IgE
specific for TPO is an occasional finding and that these antibodies
are unlikely to play a pathogenic role in most cases of CIU [13].
There are no data to suggest that any of the anti-thyroid antibodies
is pathogenic in terms of CIU, and most likely these are associated,
parallel, autoimmune events.
While the association of chronic urticaria and thyroid autoimmu-
nity is not well understood, the potential use of thyroxine in the
treatment of chronic urticaria in patients with thyroid autoimmunity
is even less well established. There are conflicting rep

http://www.ima.org.il/imaj/ar02nov-13.pdf


----------



## susieintexas (Mar 4, 2012)

ME! Have you had a sono of your thyroid recently? If not I would do that ASAP.

I had a hives that would not go away. I did H1 blockers, H2 blockers, steroids & eppi shots. I also high TPO antibodies. They did the sono and found 2 nodules, one large 3.8cm and one small, 1cm. I just had a TT last week.


----------

